# Another Jolly MON?



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Hi! Was traveling on I-65 near Cave City, Kentucky on Sunday. A gray Dodge Durango goes past with the license plate "Jolly Mon". 
Could there be two of you?


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Must have been another PARROTHEAD!

"Jolly Mon" is actually the title of a Jimmy Buffett song. He sings it at all his concerts, and it's more or less a children's song.

Uhhhh-hem. (In my clearest internet singing voice...)

Jolly Mon
by: JB

There is a tale that the Island people tell
Don't care if it is true 'cause I love it so well
Jolly Mon sing for his supper every night
The people fed him well 'cause he treated them so right
Oh oh oh oh Jolly Mon sing
Oh oh oh oh make Orion ring

And they wanted him to sing on the island near and far
He always found his way by Orion lucky star
He'd tell them of their joys, he'd tell them of their woes
They loved to see him come, they'd hate to see him go
Oh oh oh oh, Jolly Mon sing
Oh oh oh oh, make the music ring

He was makin' his way home on a dark and stormy night
When he heard a cry for help, he saw a flashin' light
When he reached the other boat and offered them a hand
They said, "Give us all your cargo" as the took a pirate stand
Oh oh oh oh, Jolly Mon sing
Oh oh oh oh, give 'em everything

"Jolly Mon it's over sing your last song very well"
They tossed him in the ocean 'ause their hearts were made in Hell
Came along a dolphin, he said, "Jolly Mon hello!
I've always loved your singing, climb aboard, don't let go."
Oh oh oh oh, Jolly Mon sing
Oh oh oh oh, make the oceans ring

The night was filled with magic, they bid the sea goodbye
They swam into the heavens, they stayed up in the sky
And all the Island people when they wish upon a star
See the Dolphin and the Jolly Mon who tell them where they are
Oh oh oh oh, Jolly Mon sing
Oh oh oh oh, make the heavens ring

Oh oh oh oh, Jolly Mon sing
Oh oh oh oh, make the magic ring!

Oh oh oh, oh oh oh
Oh oh oh, oh oh oh
Oh oh oh oh Jolly Mon sing


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

...and a mighty fine song it is too!







Though I have concerns about your voice!


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

I thought it was just beautiful


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

All right....one more time with my band...The Pete-reefer's...


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Wow, I felt like I was just at one of Jimmy's concerts. It was so real.
















That is one of my favorite JB songs....and my kids love it too!

Tim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Taking a bow....


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Look at all those lighters being held up.






































Thor


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Jolly, is that a pencil thin mustache I see?

Very good rendition, a bit slower than JB does it, though.

...course it could be my reading abilities...









For the midi tune:

http://www.duchessathome.com/music/jollymonsong.mid

It's not JB, but it's not bad for a midi.

Everyone Sing Along!


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Thanks for providing the music. I had looked for it the other day and couldn't find it. This is a new one for me.....never heard it before. Sorry Jolly









But it did have a nice tune.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I think it's time for me to throw another PARROTHEAD PARTY!

Weather is turning cold, and it's time to think tropical! (I saw snow flakes yesterday, and it's going to happen again today!)


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Oops....Pete said a four letter word!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I said 2-four letter words!

COLD & SNOW !


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Sorry, I was sooooo shocked to see the s--- word, that cold just breezed past.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

It's 30 degrees now, and I'm waiting for the snow to fall.


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Jolly,
Did you ever think about moving sunny SOUTH? sunny


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Yes...the U.S. Virgin Islands!

I want to live like a Jimmy Buffett song!


----------

